# Остеохондроз с молодых лет. Что же будет в старости?



## Elly (30 Мар 2017)

Меня уже давно мучает этот вопрос. Если у человека такое заболевание как остеохондроз начало проявлять себя уже после 20 лет (а то и раньше), как следствие генетических нарушений (дисплазии соединительной ткани). То что же будет с таким человеком в пожилом возрасте? Если он до него доживет, конечно. Получается, что все диски совершенно "сотрутся", и в итоге все позвонки сростутся между собой? И мне кажется, что физические упражнения здесь вряд ли помогут, так как это генетическое, значит, против него не попрешь(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

С дисплазией так это поздно, стандартно лет с 14-15.
А будет минус 10 см роста.
Больно.
Малоподвижно.
И смерть.


----------



## Elly (30 Мар 2017)

Поздно для чего?
Смерть от того что "больно и малоподвижно"?
А у других людей с остеохондрозом не будет "больно и малоподвижно"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

У Вас поздно, в 20 лет.
У всех раньше.
От больно и малоподвижно, просто больно и малоподвижно.
А смерть, она либо от других болезней (не от остеохондроза при котором больно и малоподвижно), либо старости (это когда старик сперва перестает дышать, а потом и сердце останавливается).
Это просто старость.


----------



## Elly (30 Мар 2017)

Это понятно.
То есть, с остеохондрозом при дисплазии прогноз ужасен, правильно я понимаю?
У людей, у которых нет дисплазии, в старости не будет "больно и неподвижно"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2017)

Неправильно.
Да же без дисплазии, этот у всех раньше.
А у вас с дисплазией. попозже.


----------



## Elly (31 Мар 2017)

Почему с дисплазией - попозже?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2017)

Повезло.
Обычна при дисплазии люди не спортсмены, вот и попозже!
Тут у каждого по своему.
Главное не заморачиваться, а научиться жить так, чтобы боль пришла попозже!


----------



## Ксения48 (3 Апр 2017)

У меня остеохондроз с раннего детства, первой степени, отклонение позвоничника где-то на семь градусов. Раньше боли в позвоночнике в раннем возрасте совсем не беспокоили, сейчас же спина очень сильно болит при малейшем длительном напряжении. А работа у меня сидячая, офисная.. Ох, и как мне трудно было просидеть 8 часов на стуле, боли в позвоночнике просто не давали спокойно сосредоточиться на работе. И тогда я поняла, что нужно искать какое-то решение моих проблем. Массажи многочисленные не помогали, тем более я по образованию далеко не медик, поэтому далека от методов лечения таких проблем. И кстати, жить с такой проблемой, а тем более как-то с ней свыкнуться вовсе не вариант! У нас все-таки 21 век и медицина на месте не стоит! Решение проблемы борьбы с остеохондрозом даже в зрелом возрасте есть! Было бы желание! Я проштудировала большое количество сайтов и нашла один, на котором прочитала кучу информации по методике лечения остеохондроза (ссылка для любознательных https://sustavdoc.ru/osteohondroz)! Очень удобный сайт, много информации, оформление простое, все лаконично и понятно! Теперь я знаю, что нужно делать, и спина болит меньше!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2017)

У меня остеохондроз с раннего детства, первой степени, отклонение позвоничника где-то на семь градусов.
_Это сколиоз._

Раньше боли в позвоночнике в раннем возрасте совсем не беспокоили, сейчас же спина очень сильно болит при малейшем длительном напряжении.
_Это уже мышцы или суставы позвоночника._

 А работа у меня сидячая, офисная.. Ох, и как мне трудно было просидеть 8 часов на стуле, боли в позвоночнике просто не давали спокойно сосредоточиться на работе. 
_Так и нельзя сидеть столько без перерыва.
_
И тогда я поняла, что нужно искать какое-то решение моих проблем. Массажи многочисленные не помогали, тем более я по образованию далеко не медик, поэтому далека от методов лечения таких проблем. И кстати, жить с такой проблемой, а тем более как-то с ней свыкнуться вовсе не вариант! У нас все-таки 21 век и медицина на месте не стоит! Решение проблемы борьбы с остеохондрозом даже в зрелом возрасте есть! Было бы желание! Я проштудировала большое количество сайтов и нашла один, на котором прочитала кучу информации по методике лечения остеохондроза (ссылка для любознательных)! Очень удобный сайт, много информации, оформление простое, все лаконично и понятно! Теперь я знаю, что нужно делать, и спина болит меньше!
_Блин, только сейчас понял, что рекламное сообщение.
Тогда еще обиднее за человека, который рекламирует, то в чем не разбирается._


----------



## Elly (3 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня остеохондроз с раннего детства, первой степени, отклонение позвоничника где-то на семь градусов.
> _Это сколиоз._
> 
> Раньше боли в позвоночнике в раннем возрасте совсем не беспокоили, сейчас же спина очень сильно болит при малейшем длительном напряжении.
> ...


Доктор Ступин, если, допустим, на МРТ все диски поясничного отдела "черные", как долго можно прожить с такими изменениями? и вообще, можно ли жить полноценной жизнью? Или лучше не мучиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2017)

Не мучиться, а радоваться.
Раз черные, то грыж не будет, только суставы будут болеть.
А МРТ смотрели в режиме Т1 или Т2?


----------



## Elly (3 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не мучиться, а радоваться.
> Раз черные, то грыж не будет, только суставы будут болеть.
> А МРТ смотрели в режиме Т1 или Т2?


Не помню. А в чем различия?
Так а все-таки, жить можно? Ну, двигаться и все такое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2017)

На Т1, все черное.


----------



## Elly (11 Апр 2017)

А почему если черные, то грыж не будет, не понимаю? Грыжи ведь появляются в дегенеративные измененных дисках. А если диски черные, значит, они дегенеративно измененные. Если на МРТ они светлые, значит, здоровые и упругие. Разве нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

на Т2 они светлые.
На Т1, все черное.


----------

